# Are any black pheasants wild?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I have just been seeing a black rooster around where I am (not while hunting though) and was wondering if any black roosters are wild or if they probably just escaped from a farm somewhere.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

Not wild.


----------



## MB (Sep 7, 2007)

Not wild, but will breed with wild birds and give you something like this.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Thats a pretty bird, it would be fun if eventually there would be a few wild black ones in the bunch but the red ones are enough to worry about right now. On a side note did you have that bird mounted?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I shot a black rooster befor. they come from the farms. I did not shoot min on the farm.


----------



## MB (Sep 7, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Thats a pretty bird, it would be fun if eventually there would be a few wild black ones in the bunch but the red ones are enough to worry about right now. On a side note did you have that bird mounted?


No, I didn't have it mounted, but I am thinking about getting this big bird done.


----------

